# Is 30 lbs for a mtb considered heavy



## steveopevo (Oct 15, 2012)

I've noticed alot of entry level bikes are about 30 lbs or so but the better bikes are around 25 lbs. does 5 pounds really make that much of a difference?


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes


----------



## AlienRFX (Sep 27, 2006)

It's only considered heavy if you don't have the willpower to pedal it up the hill.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

My 29er full-sus is 28 pounds with pedals and cage. I think it's heavy, but it is a great riding bike.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

steveopevo said:


> I've noticed alot of entry level bikes are about 30 lbs or so but the better bikes are around 25 lbs. does 5 pounds really make that much of a difference?


Yeah, about $2,000.00 difference.


----------



## Strafer.2 (Aug 6, 2012)

most of the extra weight on the entry level bikes come from cheap/heavy wheels and tires.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

steveopevo said:


> I've noticed alot of entry level bikes are about 30 lbs or so but the better bikes are around 25 lbs. does 5 pounds really make that much of a difference?


a 30 lb. bike isn't heavy if you've got 5 lbs. of balls.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

It depends, for a XC bike 30
pounds is heavy. For a down
hill bike its really light.


----------



## Lonecrow (Jun 20, 2011)

whether you spend 500$ or 2000$ on a mt. bike
you wont see much difference in weight, these
days bikes in this price range come with cheap
heavy wheels where most of the weight is
much cheaper to upgrade the wheels yourself
rather than pay some 3000$ for a bike with
nice light wheels.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My FS comes in just shy of 30lbs. Something like 28 or 29lb counting fenders and bottle cage and whatnot. I could have put lighter parts on it when I made upgrades, but I wanted some durability because I do beat on it some.

30lb is midrange for a trail bike. XC race stuff is much lighter. FR/DH bikes are heavier.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

30 pounds is no big deal.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends on the bike, what it's built up for, and how you like it. For an XC hardtail, 30lb is on the heavy side, but for an entry level bike might be fine. For a FS buillt for cush on rough trails, not so bad at all. Wheel and tire choices count for the biggest part of the weight difference, then all the other bits can add to it as well.


----------



## Diesel8810 (May 17, 2012)

*Yep pretty much...*



Gasp4Air said:


> Depends on the bike, what it's built up for, and how you like it. For an XC hardtail, 30lb is on the heavy side, but for an entry level bike might be fine. For a FS buillt for cush on rough trails, not so bad at all. Wheel and tire choices count for the biggest part of the weight difference, then all the other bits can add to it as well.


Here's an example of a XC suspension bike that is over $5k Retail.. And as pictured is exactly 30lbs.... I could have built a Very light XC hard tail for that but with my weight (strong 235lbs) and aggressive riding style that just wasn't my goal... Just earlier his summer I broke a 2 month old Ti Hardtail... Like quoted above this is a highly subjective question.. This bike rips and although I am sure it would feel faster if it were built lighter at the same durability (at a price of course - More XTR and Enve wheels perhaps) however it has never felt heavy or slow to me.. I am able (and enjoy) keeping up with lighter guys on lighter XC bikes despite its weight (and mine, lol)..

2012 TallBoy AL SPX Large
Upgrades:
Fox RP23
King Headset
King Headset Spacers
Oury Lock On Grips
Thomson Stem
Upgraded 180mm front Rotor
King BB Spacer
FiZik Aliante Carbon Kium Saddle
Salsa Lip Lock Seat Collar
Ringle Cage NOS
XTR Rear Derailleur 
XTR Chain
Time ATAC 
DT Swiss Rear Through Axle conversion
Wheels: 
King ISO Hubs
DT Comp Spokes
DT Black Brass Nipples
Stans Flow EX Rims
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35's


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

My SC Nomad is 34 lbs, but it's not built for XC. Plus, I figure it's easier and cheaper for "me" to lose weight than it is to buy lightweight components for my AM bike.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I pedal a 28 pound XC/trail bike (El Rey) and I have way more fun on it then my Epic(23lbs).


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

It depends on if you ride with people who are faster than you. I like a durable bike.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I think 30 pounds is heavy if you have to do any kind of real climbing.

My FS bike weighs a little over 25 pounds with my everyday wheels and 2.4 UST tires. I have a wheelset/tires for racing that takes about 2/3 a pound off that. Since I live in the mtns and do a lot of climbing, light weight makes a lot of difference to me. Once you've had the pleasure of pedaling a light, efficient bike, heavy, inefficient bikes feel like pigs. My road bike weighs 17 pounds and it makes my MTB feel slow so I suppose it's all relative.

Of course that's all personal preference. Some people are OK with pedaling 30+ pound bikes and that's fine. To each their own, but since I've been pedaling light bikes, I have no desire to own heavy ones


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

steveopevo said:


> I've noticed alot of entry level bikes are about 30 lbs or so but the better bikes are around 25 lbs. does 5 pounds really make that much of a difference?


Not if suspension works for your trail

Yes if you are Richie Rich


----------



## kenny78 (Oct 15, 2012)

I just switched from my HT (GT Ava 1.0) to an EG V3.

Well, the EG weighed in at 14kg, roughly a kg heavier than my HT and i still find it ok.

Ultimately, i feel it's to each rider his own? If you got the power to power up the slopes, i feel that's an achievement enough. My friend powered up a double switchback with a "market" bike and that is pretty awesome i feel.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

steveopevo said:


> I've noticed alot of entry level bikes are about 30 lbs or so but the better bikes are around 25 lbs. does 5 pounds really make that much of a difference?


30lbs is about standard for an entry level hardtail.

24-25lbs is good for nice mid-range alloy hardtail. You can get less if you spend $$$ for a carbon hardtail.

If you want FS then 30lbs for nice all mountain bike 5-6" travel is about the norm. That is heavy in my book, but I ride 24lbs hardtail.

As for the difference. My first bike was a 31lbs hardtail. My second is my 24lbs it climbs faster is a more efficient bike. It really won't take me any place my old bike would not, but is just less work all around. Less work means longer rides before I run out of gas.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Rotational mass and rolling resistance makes more of a difference that overall weight. 
I have a 2011 Stumpjumper Elite and a friend of mine had a 2011 S-work Stumpjumper. His bike was 3 lbs lighter, but I had lighter wheels and tires and my bike climbed better and felt "faster" even though it weighed more. He has heavy duty DH type tires which really slowed his bike down.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

If you're into this for fun and fitness, then a 35 lb bike is better than a 30 lb bike - you'll get a better workout with a heavier bike. If you're into racing, a 25 lb bike is better than a 30 lb bike.

You can get in the low to mid 20s for less than 2k

Sette Razzo SC X7 10 Speed 29er Carbon Bike - Matte Black with Slate Blue at Price Point

Sette Serum Pro XT Carbon Mountain Bike at Price Point

Weight matters most on the climbs. Bicycle performance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## snark7 (Sep 7, 2010)

30 would be lighter than my 33 pound slayer, so i would say no.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

My F/S KHS 104 comes in at almost 35lbs. It's heavy but honestly, it feels great on the trails. My 2013 Cannondale Trail 6 is noticeably lighter but not sure how much. A lighter bike is nice but it really depends on it's intended uses.


----------



## ithacking (Oct 15, 2012)

Not to me


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

Both my blur ltc and my ss P7 are over 30lbs. I wouldn't call either light, but they're not obnoxiously heavy either.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I've spent money on lighter gear in other sports, and you definitely notice a difference when you go from the lighter, more expensive gear back to the older, heavier stuff. The worst part about the expensive weight-saving items is either the feeling that you're going to break it, or that gut-wrenching feeling when you DO break it.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

steveopevo said:


> I've noticed alot of entry level bikes are about 30 lbs or so but the better bikes are around 25 lbs. does 5 pounds really make that much of a difference?


Not enough information to give a response. Depends on

Intended use
Terrain 
Riding style

If you plan to use it for XC on relatively flat non technical trails and you arent overly aggressive then you fall into SSDirt29's category :thumbsup: , then yes, its too heavy.

If you plan to use it for AM with the occational shuttle or chair assisted DH riding, on technical trails including technical rocky sections, step downs, drops and the occational jump and you ride aggressively always looking for the harder line. Then no.

That being said I would definelty not buy an entry level bike no matter what it weighs to do the later.


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Douger-1 said:


> Not enough information to give a response. Depends on
> 
> Intended use
> Terrain
> ...


Ouch


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

I like to think that I have a 30lb steel XC bike to keep me in shape, and pretend it's not because I can't afford to shell out the cash for a decent wheelset.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

SSdirt29 said:


> Ouch


Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Like most people said it depends on the bike and intended use of the bike. For me 30lbs would be pretty light. I have a 6 inch travel 1x10 with a fox 36 fork, and 2.5 maxxis tires that weighs just over 31 lbs. But I ride aggressively and have it built more for the DH fun factor, so I don't mind a little extra effort to get up the hill!


----------



## centexells (Sep 17, 2010)

For me that is heavy i have a 24.5 lb full suspension xc bike, but if you asked my roomate who has a all mountain it would be about normal.


----------



## SSdirt29 (Dec 30, 2011)

Douger-1 said:


> Just giving you a hard time.


I know:thumbsup: Come with me sometime for some DC coast to coast to coast in under 2 hours and see how easy it is. There's about 1500 feet of climbing and that's not including the off shoots. Just got back from there now


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

My Trek is 31 lbs and it is noticeably lighter than my AS-X that I had been using as my sole mtb for 2 1/2 years that weighed 46lbs.

My 1999 Specialized FSR only weighed 23 lbs but I sold it.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Pretty sure my trailbike weighs around 35 pounds, so the answer is "No."

Seems like ever change I make adds weight LOL. Burlier wheels, DH tires, gravity dropper, wider bars, bigger fork. Just added a derailleur with a clutch (X9 - best thing ever??), that added weight too. 

When I first bought my Turner Highline, I used it as my primary ride for around one year. As a result, I can say the following with confidence: "45 pounds is probably too heavy." After a while, you get sick of hauling a pig like that up hills, regardless of how much fun the down is.


----------



## johjar (Oct 16, 2012)

It depends on if you have the money to go lighter. A lighter bike normally means more costly parts. If you are not racing, just enjoy the ride and have fun. When something breaks or you find a good deal, look to upgrade with a lighter and better part.


----------



## Phiu-x (Mar 23, 2010)

johjar said:


> It depends on if you have the money to go lighter. A lighter bike normally means more costly parts. If you are not racing, just enjoy the ride and have fun. When something breaks or you find a good deal, look to upgrade with a lighter and better part.


^^ This

If you don't race. Ride it. You'll lose the weight faster and then ... poof your ride IS lighter.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Uh, you calling my full XT/Fox Banshee Prime entry level?  Wish it was only 30lbs, as it sits 33.5lbs +/- depending on tyres for an XL. As said, all depends on the bike and what it's being used for, the size of the bike and rider who will use it.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

My Enduro is around 30-31 lbs (according to some websites and people who care about such things -- I've never weighed it myself!). Plenty light to me; I don't think I'd dare go any lighter, based on my body weight and the type of riding I subject the bike to from time to time. In fact, if/when I have to replace any key parts, I'll probably go heavier, not lighter.

I have plenty of weight to lose from my body, after all -- cheaper and better for me!


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

rogerfromco said:


> My SC Nomad is 34 lbs, but it's not built for XC. Plus, I figure it's easier and cheaper for "me" to lose weight than it is to buy lightweight components for my AM bike.


^^This


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have an Ibis Mojo SL that weighs somewhere around 26 lbs, and what I really notice about the lighter weight is the nimbleness and quick acceleration, which is noticeable in spite of a few pounds being a small percentual difference of the combined weight of the rider and the bicycle.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

My bike is 33 lbs. I could have saved weight by going to a air fork, get rid of the seat post and used some lighter tires but this is the way I wanted it. 
So to answer your question is 30 lbs heavy, I would say no. It depends what you use your bike for and how strong you want it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Heavy bikes will put hair on your chest. 51 pounds of Pre-WWII Ohio pig iron. If you can climb it on this you can climb it on anything. Riding my heavy bikes makes me appreciate my light modern bikes.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

SSdirt29 said:


> I know:thumbsup: Come with me sometime for some DC coast to coast to coast in under 2 hours and see how easy it is. There's about 1500 feet of climbing and that's not including the off shoots. Just got back from there now


We do need to ride here soon. We keep talking about it. Ill bring my 30lbs + bike and that way I'll have an excuse if I bonk. Yeah yeah it was my heavy bike and 2.5 tires.  :thumbsup:

When are you heading out there again?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

"Sandmangets" tell me more about your black bike. Igh, drum brakes? 1" sus fork?


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

If you can reduce your spinning (wheelset and tires) weight by 1 lb, you will notice a considerable difference... If you can reduce it by 2+ lbs, wow, then you will be doing things you never could before... I am proof of that... 

The weight of the non spinning weight makes a differnence at about 3 lbs... But really its the spinning weight that makes the difference... 

That is why the market for 29er wheelsets is so hot right now...


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

santa cruz tallboy ltc - $3900, weight right at 30 lbs. 

Wheelset is wtb i23 I believe around 2000 grams. Lighter (not carbon) are around 1600 grams so around 1lb savings there. Tires are maxxis ardent @ 800 grams each. Lighter tires are around 650 grams so about 1/2 pound savings there. 

I carry about 5 pounds on my back with water, repair kit etc. so I dont worry about weight.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

+30lbs, not entry level but climbs great and a huge blast down hill


----------



## rmanecke (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm having a blast on a 37 lb pugsley. I was worried that I would have trouble keeping up with the crew.... But it's fine.


----------



## Cruiznblue (Oct 16, 2012)

Well...when you get a flat...bring the wrong spare tube...and have to carry the bike a few miles back to civilization....then I'd say it helps to have a lighter bike.

Yeah...I did that today...


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

45.5 lbs is considered heavy. But riding in Autumn weather helps. Rode this thing twice during the summer and it was brutal. 30 lbs is like a Honda Civic compared to this F450


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I skipped straight to the end without reading any of the other responses.

If your bike has 120mm of travel or less, then yes, 30lbs is heavy.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Silentfoe said:


> I skipped straight to the end without reading any of the other responses.
> 
> If your bike has 120mm of travel or less, then yes, 30lbs is heavy.


I skipped to the end too. At the end of the day just go out there and ride. You can ride a heavy bike up and down the hill just the same as a light bike. It may be more difficult, so downshift, and keep going. Save up for you a set of wheels and light tires. This upgrade will make a huge difference.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

roadie scum said:


> a 30 lb. bike isn't heavy if you've got 5 lbs. of balls.


Winning!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I like a light bike and my brother rides
a pig. However at the end of the ride he
did get the better workout.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

John, don't wanna get flamed but the best workout is TRAIL RUNNING. Beats out XC riding or road riding. Hell riding my pig bikes is nothing to the cardio workout trail running gives you. I lost 17 lbs in 4 months trail running. 

Back to the subject. 30 lbs for a hard tail isn't bad thats what Diamondbacks, Raleighs, Specialized Hardrocks, GT blah blah under $500 bikes weigh. Go out and ride!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

For me, who rides a XC HT, that is a tank. Mine is at 23 and that is about right for me. My rigid SS (Monocog) was close to that and a blast to ride, but heavy. Weight isn't the end all be all.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

My old Pacific Bike(cheap piece of ****) was so heavy I can barely lift it to chest level with two hands but gave me the best workout ever. Also it was a chore to ride in 20 km plus road or offroad with climbs. My new hard tail bike weights far less since I can lift it with one hand at chest level and virtually I can go longer distance with far less fatigue at this weight.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

When I was 15, my BMX freestyle bike was 32lbs. and I could bunnyhop up picnic tables and over 4ft. retaining walls. Put in perspective, it's silly that as a grown man, I'm scrutinizing hundreds of grams for the type of riding I do. For racers - I can see the point, though.

I stopped worrying about a pound or two here-or-there and focused on getting my set-up right. But if you're going to fret over weight, static weight isn't as crucial as rotational weight - as in your wheels and tires.


----------

